# PC won't turn on, power supply making a faint ticking noise



## El_Mayo (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't think my power supply is broken because all I did was unplug power from my cd drive and then it wouldn't turn on. I wouldn't think a corsair psu would break that easily (?)
I switched it out with my old power supply with the same cable without reseating or anything and it's working now ;o


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 16, 2011)

may have shorted something i doubt it would kill anything, check the corsair PSU is still working by using the green-black pin trick


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 16, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> may have shorted something i doubt it would kill anything, check the corsair PSU is still working by using the green-black pin trick



how do you do that man? :]


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 16, 2011)

I think he means this
http://us.shuttle.com/SCGFaq/attachments/28/How To Do the PSU PaperClip Test.pdf

Paperclip test


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 16, 2011)

gahhh i don't have any paperclips 
is there anything else I can try? D;


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 16, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> gahhh i don't have any paperclips
> is there anything else I can try? D;



Any wire...a bread tie will work..peal back enough plastic to expose enough wire to create the connection.Or speaker wire. Pen that has a spring >>you can strecth the spring and use as a wire.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 16, 2011)

DRDNA said:


> Any wire...a bread tie will work..peal back enough plastic to expose enough wire to create the connection.Or speaker wire. Pen that has a spring >>you can strecth the spring and use as a wire.



i used the pen spring hahha
it's spinning right now so it still works


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 16, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> i used the pen spring hahha
> it's spinning right now so it still works



Nice! At least its still turning on.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 16, 2011)

DRDNA said:


> Nice! At least its still turning on.



just not when it was plugged into all my hardware, and I don't know why


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 19, 2011)

So yeah... any idea how so solve this?


----------



## qubit (Jan 19, 2011)

I think your Corsair is toast, I'm afraid - that ticking noise is a dead giveaway.* A faulty PSU may well come on without a load or lightly loaded and then fall over when the full load is applied.

Try it on another PC to double verify.

*My old Antec 550W PSU started making squirley noises that get louder with a bigger load. I replaced it with a brand new Corsair before it failed. That Antec is now sitting in an old PC that I don't use very much.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah sounds like it's switching it's self off to protect your system\ it's self..  Time for a RMA by the sound of it.


----------



## razaron (Jan 19, 2011)

If i am correct the ticking sound is coming from a dead/burst capacitor trying to charge up but failing. So it would probably be in your best interests to get an RMA.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 19, 2011)

razaron said:


> If i am correct the ticking sound is coming from a dead/burst capacitor trying to charge up but failing. So it would probably be in your best interests to get an RMA.



Really ?, would the chance of it being a type relay switch turning it on \ off when there is a issue which should be resetting it self when there is no power( no you do not hear then going back on just off ).


----------

